# Top 5 Make-up brands?



## heavenlydemonik (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok so other than MAC what are your next top 5 favorite make-up brands? I love MAC but I kind of want to try some other things and I just want others opinions on what's good?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 30, 2010)

I love various products from many brands they all have their HG and not so good products..
nar's eye shadows, blushes (orgasm, laguna, albatross), and their new sheer glow foundation.
Bobby brown's gel liners, shimmerbricks, and bronzers
MUFE's & Chanel foundations
Illamasqua makes really vibrant and pigmented products i love it!
Stila's eye kajal pencils
Urban decay eyeshadows
Costal scents sell palletes with a 100+ eyeshadow colors in it, its cheap and the quality is pretty good.
If your looking for cheap brushes check out sigma brushes


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 30, 2010)

Makeup Forever from foundation, shadows, to lip liner the brand is incredible. Chanel has great glosses and blushes. Urban Decay has great eyeliners and funky eye shadows. Dior has very nice glosses as well. I also recommend Bobbi Brown's new coral collection. Very beautiful.


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 30, 2010)

1. MAC
2. NARS
3. Urban Decay
4. L'Oreal
5. Revlon

I am dying to try MUFE, Illamasqua, Chanel and Dior though!!!  LOL so after I do, my list may change!


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jan 30, 2010)

I want to try Illamasqua so much but basically everything I want to try is EU only


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 30, 2010)

MUFE, NARS, Stila, Bobbi Brown, Smashbox


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

NARS, Inglot, Shmashbox, UD and prob Chanel or Dior after that


----------



## baroquely (Feb 1, 2010)

1. Dior
2. NARS
3. Smashbox
4. Stila
5. Benefit


----------



## obscuria (Feb 1, 2010)

Clinique (skincare mostly and foundation)
NARS - blushes only
MUFE 
Amazing Cosmetics (I can only speak for their concealer)
Smashbox


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 1, 2010)

1. MAC: eyeshadows, lipsticks, pigments, lipglosses, pain pots, brushes
2. Nars: blushes, matte lipsticks, matte velvet pencils
3. MUFE: Foundations, matte eyeshadows, eyeliners
4. Bobbi Brown: Shimmer bricks, Metalic lipsticks, some eyeshadows (chrome), gel liners
5. Lise Watier: Eyeglitters, lipsticks, concealer 
6. Stila: eyeshadows, smudgepots


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 1, 2010)

urban decay, too faced, hard candy, stila, smashbox


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 1, 2010)

Other than MAC I have a serious thing about MUFE & NARS


----------



## fintia (Feb 1, 2010)

Other than MAC I like:

Clinique, Revlon, Urban decay..


----------



## thezander (Feb 2, 2010)

Mac, Urban Decay, Tarte (you can get amazing deals sometimes on Tarte's website, FYI), Nars, Too Faced


----------



## Nastka (Feb 2, 2010)

For me it is:

1. Nars (duo eyeshadows and blushes)
2. Giorgio Armani Cosmetics (Face Fabric and Sheer Blushes)
3. Urban Decay (eyeliners and eyeshadows)

Uhm... And that's it, really. I haven't tried enough stuff from different brands to make any further judgements. I'd rather sort everything according to product type:

Foundation : GA Face Fabric #8, Revlon Colorstay MMU Powder in Fair
Concealer: Laura Mercier's Undercover in S-1
Blush: GA Sheer Blush #10 and #12, Nars Orgasm
Eyeliner: UD 24/7 pencil liners and M.A.C Fluidline
Eyeshadows: Stila, Urban Decay and NARS
Mascara: Elizabeth Arden, Kanebo, and Lancome
Highlighter: Stila Kitten and NARS Albatross

I do lots of research before I buy High-End makeup, and try to get the best of the best regardless of brand. But I do admit that I have a crush on NARS and Illamasqua, but I haven't gotten anything yet from the latter.


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 5, 2010)

1. Smashbox
2. Benefit
3. Urban Decay
4. NARS
5. Dior

These are all amazing brands!  Good for you for venturing outside of MAC haha.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 6, 2010)

besides mac,

1. lancome
2. urban decay
3. ben nye
4. kat von d by sephora
5. makeup forever


----------



## Vanistar (Feb 23, 2010)

1. Nars
2. Mac
3. Illamasqua
4. Mufe
5. Urban decay


----------



## s_lost (Feb 23, 2010)

1. Dior (the foundations and eyeshadows are amazing!)
2. Chanel
3. Guerlain
4. Nars
5. MUFE

If you wanna try Illamasqua, do yourself a favor and don't buy the cream eyeshadows, the're awfull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the cream blushers are ok)


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

1. MAC for unique e/s
2. NYX for neutral e/s
3. Revlon eyeliner and foundation
4. Prestige eyeliner
5. Kat Von D palettes


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 25, 2010)

1. Stila
2. Lorac
3. Lancome
4. NYX
5. Vat Von D


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 25, 2010)

1. MUFE
2. Nars
3. NYX

4 & 5 are to be determined


----------



## Strawberrymold (Feb 25, 2010)

Nars
MUFE
Urban Decay
Givenchy/Guerlain
Stila


----------



## Ange1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Other than MAC:

1. Stila - The texture of the e/s are amazing!

2. NARS - Just a great high quality brand 

3. MUFE - Foundation and extremely pigmented products

4. NYX - The single shadows, and lip glosses are a few of my favorite products.

5. StarMakeupHaven - I think that their single shadows are as unique as MAC, but half the price.

I don't really care for Urban Decay, besides their eyeshadow primer and eyeliners. But, drugstores have come out with comparable eyeliners, IMO.

I also don't really care for too faced, the texture of the products feel cheap to me. :-/

Other Brands to try, but I haven't yet:

Dior 
Chanel
Guerlain
Kat Von D
Illamasqua
Smashbox
Benefit


----------



## Kragey (Feb 27, 2010)

5. Prescriptives. Amazingly nice "day look" stuff, and the best foundations I've ever tried. I miss this line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Morgana Minerals. Seriously, the most amazing "unusual" lipsticks I have ever tried.
3. Theater makeup! Especially anything Ben Nye and the Mehron aquacolor palettes.
2. NYX. I've been using their stuff since high school and I love it.
1. TKBTrading.com. I love the micas and use them to make alllll kinds of stuff, and I use them as eyeshadow constantly.

PS: the post says "other than MAC," ladies.


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 27, 2010)

1. NARS (blush, eyeshadow, glosses)
2. MUFE (eyeshadow, foundation)
3. Urban Decay (eyeshadow, eyeliners, primers)
4. Stila (eyeshadow, foundation)
5. Bobbi Brown (foundation, shimmerbricks)


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 1, 2010)

MUFE - amazing overall
	Smashbox - very nice brushes + cruelty free
	Benefit - very fun packaging with quality products
	Stila - very easy to work with products with professional quality
  	Guerlain - very luxurious (but pricy)

	There are quite a few that i haven't tried yet/enough of, but i think would be top 5 worthy:
	Illamasqua
	NARS
	Dior
	Bobbi Brown
  	Urban Decay


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 4, 2010)

Gosh.
Make Up Factory.
Make Up Store.
Artdeco.
Urban Decay.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Chanel
Dior
Urban Decay
Illamasqua
NARS

Also NYX is one of my favorites, the quality is incredibly good for being a drugstore brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stila is another great brand, I especially love their eyeshadows!


----------



## marquise (Mar 4, 2010)

I love various products from many brands - every brand has their good and not so good products. I adore MAC for eyeshadows, eyeliners, lipsticks, lipliners, blushes and brushes but don't really like their foundations or mascaras.

Estee Lauder - love the Double Wear Light
Dior 
Guerlain
Yves Saint Laurent - mascara and Touche Eclat
Bobbi Brown

I also like Benefit, Givenchy and Chanel. 

NARS is next on my list of brands to try.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Other than MAC, my top 5 would be:

1. Urban Decay
2. Smashbox
3. Stila
4. Shiseido
5. Too Faced


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Lancome is moving to the top of my list. 
NYX
Urban Decay
L'oreal
Too Faced


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 6, 2010)

In no articular order:

Urban Decay
MUFE
Shiseido (and all their sub brands)
Dior
NYX


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 7, 2010)

Top 5 hmmm? In no particular order:

MAC
MUFE
Urban Decay
Illamasqua
Nars


----------



## Lapis (Mar 7, 2010)

my top 5
YSL
Chanel
NARS
Rock and Republic
Guerlain


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 7, 2010)

1. Nars
2. Urban decay
3. MUFE
4. Chanel 
5. Clinique


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2010)

1. MUFE (Foundation, Shadow, Liners)
2. Mac   (Lipglass/Lipstick)
3. Nars   (Blush)
4. Chanel(Glossimers/Mascara)
5. Urban Decay (Liner/Lipstick)


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 8, 2010)

My top 5 in random order

Mac
Urban Decay
Clinique
Chanel
Bobbi Brown


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 14, 2010)

1. Yves Saint Laurent
2. Lime Crime
3. Dior
4. Australis
5. Revlon - just because I use it a fair bit as it's easy to get, relatively inexpensive and the foundation is pretty reliable.


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 17, 2010)

1. Ben Nye - I have not purchased one item from this brand that I don't like. 
2. MAC - Quality, price and selection makes this my second choice. MAC offers everything I need for a reasonable price.
3. MUFE - Everything I want in one brand but it's a bit pricey.
4. La Femme -Their eye shadows, pigments and blushes makes this one a must have for me. Their blushes are second to no other brand and at $2.50 each it's a winner. 
5. Graftobian - This company makes the best foundation that I have ever used.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 17, 2010)

More expensive HE brands:
- Make up For Ever. I was a fan of this stuff before it even got popular here. Their foundation, eyes and lip stuff is great.
- Chanel. Probably more pricey than we'd like, but well worth it if you find something you will wear every day. They have good foundations (unless you're all oily), but their eyeshadows and color selection isn't huge.
- Urban Decay. A lot of cool colors and new ideas. Their primer potion for the eyes is a must have. However, I find that it's necessary for the eyeshadows to POP like they say they do.
- Estee Lauder. They have some of the best skincare products on the market.

Drugstore/cheaper:
- Revlon. Their eyeliner pen marker is great. Foundations and lipsticks are also comparable to some high end brands...if you get the right shade.
- Physician's Formula has a lot of good powders (especially the talc-free) that are comparable to more expensive stuff out there.
- Ben Nye and Mehron. Great foundations that don't oxidize (turn orange). Be sure to get the oil-free ones, though! They also have a lot of bright colors for most of their products. Keep an open mind.
- Shop for mascara! Whenever you're in the mood and you see mascaras that are on sale at the drug store and you're interested in trying it, by all means! In my humble opinion, they're not too much short of department store brands, and since you can only use each tube for a few months anyway, no point in shelling out 25-30 bucks for one.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine in random order 

MAC
NARS
Revlon 
Bobbi Brown
Dior/Channel

I really should try MUFE (Aus doesn't have it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




& i should try clinque! Have never tried their makeup!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 22, 2010)

Impossible for me to pick just 5 because I like different things from different brands. I can't even put them in any order so I'm just rambling off the names that pop into my head.

Urban Decay
MUFE
Stila
Smashbox
Tarte
Dior
Too Faced
And I'm reeeaallly excited for Tokidoki to come out.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 22, 2010)

OOh, I forgot NARS!


----------



## couturesista (Mar 22, 2010)

Laura Mercier- Tinted Moisturizer is amazing!
MUFE- Foundation, concealers, shadows,liners, hell everything, lol
Revlon- Colorstay Foundation, enough said!
Nars- blush, Sheer glow and Sheer Matte Foundation
Lorac- eyeshadow, foundation, blush (hollywood blush is the shiznit!) bronzers


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

MUFE
Nivea Beaute
p2

I just have three and two are drugstore brands here


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cinema Secrets -> their cream foundations are SWEAT proof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE -> e/s, blush, concealer, flash color, aqua cream e/s, star powder, aqua e/l & l/l .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yaby cosmetics -> e/s 
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics -> their lip tars are supernal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Chanel & Dior -> l/p & l/g


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Fyrinnae - dazzling, unique colors and amazing customer service
Stila - pretty shimmering neutrals
Becca - obsessed with their pressed shimmer powders
Bobbi Brown - recently turned onto their pretty neutral eyeshadows
Shu Uemura - great quality, functional and sleek packaging


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are mine in order

1. MAC (eyeshadows, glosses, lippies, blushes, brushes)
2. MUFE (foundation, powder, eyeliners)
3. Bobbi Brown (concealers, shimmerbricks)
4. Nars (blushes) 
5. Urban Decay (eyeliners)


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 4, 2010)

Other than MAC, my top five is -

Illamasqua - amazing, amazing products! Everything i've tried i've fallen in love with.
Urban Decay - love their primer potion.
NYX - great lipglosses and eyeshadows
E.L.F. studio line - i love these products, and at £3.50 a pop you can't complain.
Star's makeup haven - eyeshadows that are as good as MAC quality wise but much lower in price.


----------



## Nicala (Apr 4, 2010)

Urban Decay, NYX, MAC, HIP, and Stila.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 5, 2010)

MAC, Revlon, NYX, Maxfactor, MUFE


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 5, 2010)

MAC, Too Faced, NARS 
Revlon, NYX, L'Oreal for drugstore makeup


----------



## TheBigO (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't even like to admit that I like MAC. I love the pricepoint more than anything else about the company. But, my top 5 are:

Stila Cosmetics 
Bobbi Brown 
Clinique 
MAC 
Becca Cosmetics


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

In no specific order - MAC, NARS, Everyday Minerals, Cargo and Clarins


----------



## karaja (Apr 13, 2010)

I love foundations!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1) Mac  studio fix 1) Mufe hd foundation 1) Smashbox hd foundation 1)Dior capture hd foundation 2) Armani  foundations 3)kryolan hd foundation
4)Estee lauder re-nutriv foundation 5)La prairie cellular foundation.


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 13, 2010)

1. Laura Mercier
2. MAC
3. Nars
4. NYX
5. Stila


----------



## xjslx (Apr 21, 2010)

other than MAC?!?! *shakes compulsively* 

lol, other than MAC it would be...

Shiseido
Revlon
Physician's Formula
Asian brand (ie. Laneige)
YSL


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 21, 2010)

Besides MAC and in no particular order:
1. MUFE - Love the hd collection.
2. NARS - Great blushes and I like the multiples for highlight and contour.
3. GUERLAIN - Great packaging, love the loose khol powders and the meteorites.
4. NYX - Affordable, reasonable pricing, and has a nice matte highlighter.
5. Urban Decay - Primer Potion is great for those with oily eyelids, nice eyeshadows, interesting and fun packaging, and their setting spary is suppose to be way better than the Model in a bottle.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 21, 2010)

Well other than MAC...

1. NARS
2. NYX
3. Lorac
4. Too Faced
5. L'Oreal
6. Milani


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll have to add that Illamasqua has jumped up to my Top 5!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 23, 2010)

After MAC:

1. Urban Decay
2. Stila
3. Too faced
4. Mally Beauty
5. NYX- cheapie goodness!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2010)

Dior
Lancome (and their spawn L'oreal)
Stila
Urban Decay
Chanel


----------



## geeko (Aug 25, 2010)

1. MAC
2. MUFE (they have amazing color products...)
3. NARS ( i only have 4 blushers and 3 eyeshadow duos from them but i love all the ones that i own.. unfortunately my country doesn't have nars so i cannot buy them as much as i would like to)
4. Lunasol (A japanese brand..I love their shimmery eye shadow palettes)
5. Shu Uemura (Nice eyeshadows and blusher colors...)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

5. LORAC
4. NYX
3. Urban Decay
2. Illamasqua
1. MUFE


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

My list has evolved lol! Now I would put them in this order:

1. Nars (love everything from them!)
2. MUFE (lipsticks, matte shadows, aqua cream, blushes and foundations)
3. Chanel (lipsticks, glossimer, blushes) 
4. MAC (pigments, paintpots, velux pearl e/s, beauty powder blushes)
5. Stila (e/s, foundation, eyeliners)


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

MUFE
Bobbi Brown
Armani
Chanel
By Terry


_*That hurt... 'cause I really love ALL my makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But these brands are in the heaviest rotation right now. _


----------



## rutiene (Aug 28, 2010)

I absolutely adore almost all *MUFE* and *NARS* products.* Urban Decay* eyeshadows are some of my favorite. *Shisheido* has some great stuff like their mascara base or their color correcting make-up stick. 

Can't come up with a 5th alternate that I love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luxe brands like CHANEL and DIOR and Guerlain just fail to make me think it's worth. Burberry has come close though.

*Edit* I lied. *LORAC* eyeshadows are gorgeous.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Besides MAC

Urban Decay

Makeup Forever

Nars

Loreal

NYX

Honorary line: Milani


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 30, 2010)

MAC, MUFE, NARS, BE, And UD


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 17, 2010)

in no particular order . . .
1) Bare Minerals
2) MAC
3) Urban Decay
4) NYX
5) Maybelline


----------



## CarolineK (Sep 26, 2010)

In no particular order...

MAC
NYX
Maybelline
Clinique
Sportsgirl
Australis
Revlon

oops a bit over 5


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 26, 2010)

Too Faced
MAC
Revlon
NARS
L'Oreal


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 26, 2010)

1) Mac
2) Chanel
3) Benefit
4) Zoeva
5) Maybelline or Alverde


----------



## s_lost (Sep 26, 2010)

*Edit

I forgot I'd already answered lol


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

1.MAC
2.Urban decay
3.Everyday Minerals
4.Stila
5.Benefit


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 14, 2010)

1. Urban Decay
  	2. Kat Von D
  	3. Wet 'N Wild
  	4. Revlon
  	5. Cover Girl


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 16, 2010)

1. mac
  	2. urban decay
  	3. lancome
  	4. shiseido
  	5. kat von d


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

In no particular order: MAC, Chanel, MUFE, Nars, Bobbi Brown


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 17, 2010)

Is this only applicable for make up or make up and skin care?

  	Besides MAC, I love love love

  	1. YSL (My lipstick obsession, besides from MAC!)
	2. Make Up For Ever
  	3. NARS
  	4. Smashbox
  	5. Benefit

  	Other than that, I love Benefit's Skin Care and Laneige's.


----------



## Aelya (Nov 18, 2010)

1 - NARS
  	2- Chanel
  	3 - Urban Decay
  	4 - MAC
  	5 - Yves Saint Laurent

  	But Nars and Chanel are really my two favourites !


----------



## Rose19 (Nov 8, 2012)

1. Lancome 2. Chanel 3. Estee Lauder 4. Avon 5. MAC


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

Other than MAC my favourites are:

  	1. NARS
  	2. Guerlain
  	3. Illamasqua
  	4. Estee Lauder
  	5. MUA


----------



## Haven (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately for my wallet, I tend to like products from $$ brands.  In no particular order: Tom Ford, Chanel, Guerlain, MAC, and NARS.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 10, 2012)

( No order, and I don't have Chantecaille, Ilamasqua, Tom Ford, Le Métier de Beauté or Clé de Peau here, and many more )

  	- CHANEL
  	- NARS
  	- M.A.C
  	- BENEFIT
  	- URBAN DECAY

  	AND MANY OTHERS in fact !


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 16, 2012)

1.Make Up For Ever 2.Chanel 3.Nars 4.Mac 5.Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 17, 2012)

I forgot KIKO mainly for the eyeshadows but other products too ( budget but very very good budget brand ), take a look at the Holiday collection, just beautiful ( I'll take the 6 quads ! )

http://www.leboudoirdevesper.fr/article-dashing-holidays-kiko-du-neuf-et-du-vieux-112275118.html

  	SOURCE : leboudoirdevesper


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 3, 2013)

I love MAC---never a doubt in my mind there (or my husband's mind-poor soul); but I do love a few other brands as well. Some do well all-around, and others I love for certain products in their line. These brands include, but (of course) aren't limited to:  Urban Decay NARS Laura Mercier Givenchy Tarte


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 3, 2013)

1. MAC
  	2. MUFE
  	3. NARS
  	4. Chanel
  	5. Tom Ford

  	Runner Ups: Giorgio Armani,Tarte, Urban Decay, Lorac, Lancome


----------



## katred (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to be a 100% Mac girl, or at least, nearly 100%, since Benefit and Urban Decay always seemed to sneak in there, but in the last few years I've grown a little disenchanted with them in favour of others. In no particular order:

  	Nars
  	Guerlain
  	Armani
  	Chanel
  	Le Metier de Beaute

  	But I could easily include YSL, Rouge Bunny Rouge and Ellis Faas, along with others. The above five are just the ones that I purchase from most frequently.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmmm...that's a tough one.....my challenge is that I like different things from different lines....

  	In no particular order, these are brands of which I like a full range of their products (5 and 6 were a tie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):



 		Burberry (e/s, blushes, foundation, lipsticks) 	
 		INGLOT (e/s, blushes, foundation, lipsticks/paints, glosses, pigments, eyeliners, brushes) 	
 		Chanel (e/s, blushes, lipsticks, glosses, eyeliners, brushes) 	
 		MAC (virtually all products in the line except skincare) 	
 		Armani (e/s, lipsticks, glosses, bronzer) 	
 		Tom Ford (e/s, blush, lipstick, brushes, foundation) 
 

  	Others vying for the list, but of which I tend to buy only certain products:  Sunday Riley (eye shadows, blush), Guerlain (eye shadows, Rouge G lipsticks), Dior (eye shadow quints, bronzer), Le Metier de Beaute (eye shadows), NARS (mainly eye shadows), Urban Decay (eye shadows), MUFE (eye shadows, concealers)


----------



## JulieDiva (Jan 3, 2013)

MAC
  	CHANEL
  	DIOR
  	GUERLAIN
  	YSL

  	These brands never let me down and I adore.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 3, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Other than MAC I have a serious thing about MUFE & NARS


  	I can add INGLOT and Urban Decay to this list.


----------



## sweetscent (Jan 4, 2013)

JulieDiva said:


> MAC
> CHANEL
> DIOR
> GUERLAIN
> ...


 

	Almost as same as my list except MAC and i could replace it with Cle De Peau. Their lipsticks are amazing and the foundations are divine for my skin.


----------



## blacksummer (Apr 30, 2013)

•Artistry,  •Clinique,  •Estee Lauder,  •Channel, and  •Lancome  .....are the actual top 5 brands MAC is probably just in the top 10 but I really like it too. My dermatologist had recomended me Clinique and I been using it for a long time because is the one most of my friends use too but my dermatologist told me that artistry is really close to turning into the number one so I decided to try it and I'm in love with it. I get allergic reactions to many producs so I only wanna use the best ones.


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 11, 2013)

Urban Decay
  	Illasmasqua
  	NARS
	MAC
	MUFE


----------



## kimbunney (May 11, 2013)

1. MAC is number one. I love the ideas for collections and the excitement of new products.
  	2. Stila, I know a lot of people don't really care for them but I'm a fan of their mositurizers, long wearing lipsticks and their pan shadows are not bad. I also like  their prime pots. They also have really cool eyeliner colors that I love!
  	3. L'Oreal, their pressed eyeshadows are great! Favorite drugstore eyeshadows by far. Foundations, mascaras, blushes I pretty much like everything even their lipsticks with the smell. It goes away after a while.

  	Honestly that's about it for favs. I use to like Bobbi Brown a lot when I first got into makeup but they are really natural to me as I got into more colorful looks I shop their less and less. I still think their products are amazing but I have all the neutrals I could ever dream of.


----------



## afulton (May 12, 2013)

Chanel
  	Guerlain
  	Tom Ford
  	MAC
  	NARS


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 12, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> 2. Stila, I know a lot of people don't really care for them but I'm a fan of their mositurizers, long wearing lipsticks and their pan shadows are not bad. I also like  their prime pots. They also have really cool eyeliner colors that I love!


  	Stila used to be my # 1 line but that was back when Jeannie Lobell ran it.  I still have all my single shadows.  They were my fave. I'm starting to try a few things here and there but they don't do those fab single colors anymore.

  	My list:


 		Mac 	
 		Chanel 	
 		Burberry 	
 		Armani 	
 		Guerlain - fairly new for me but I may have bought a lipstick in the late 90s early '00s. But since last fall I've bought a bronzer/highligher, 2 shadow quads, eye kohl, powdered shadow, 3 lipsticks, brush and I still have a bronzer and  2 shadow quad/quints on my wishlist. I also splurged on Gourmand Coquin fragrance a month or so ago and have been wearing it everyday since.  I think I will get the vanilla one when I accumulate more points. 	
 		Tom Ford - this is a another line I look forward to having new collections. But it so hard to find info on upcoming collections. Not many people are posting after getting these products but I love everything I have bought.  Love the quads.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2013)

1. Make Up For Ever - head and shoulders above them all 2. Chanel 3. Nars 4. Mac 5. Urban Decay  The way I look at it is: Can I get everything I need from one brand if I only had to stick to one. The answer is yes when it comes to MUFE. From Foundations to lip pencils, I've tried it all and loved it all.   Chanel jumps to 2 from 3 or a possible 4 after finally acknowledging darker complexions. Perfection Lumiere foundation is amazing and their mascaras are the only ones I ever want to use. Blushes and lipsticks are also incredible.  Nars is 3 b/c I don't care for their eyeshadows. I do love their blushes, lipstick and tinted moisturizer, though.   At one time I probably owned more Mac than anything else, but I don't think that's the case anymore. Won't go into the list of problems I have with the brand, but what I do love are the lipsticks and eyeshadows. A few times a year they really manage to excite me. I reach for their eyeshadows more than any other brand.   I had to struggle to remember Urban Decay, but their eyeliners and eyeshadows are pretty solid.


----------



## alle685 (Jun 18, 2013)

1. Make Up Forever
	2. CoverGirl
	3. Tarte
	4. It Cosmetics
	5. Avon


----------



## LiliV (Jun 18, 2013)

1) YSL 2) Chanel 3) Fyrinnae 4) MAC 5) NYX


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 18, 2013)

milani, muf, inglot, nars, mac


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to replace Mac on my list w/ YSL. Yes, that sounds good.  MUFE Chanel Nars YSL Urban Decay


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 28, 2013)

If I look at my makeup stash ....
  	1) Guerlain (first love and always will be!)
  	2) Le Metier de beauté (Eyeshadows, Eyeshadows, Eyeshadows)
  	3)Dior (Love you but recently you didn't catch my eyes)
  	4)Lancome (strangely you brush are to die for but you need to step up you are loosing your ground)
  	5)MAC-Urban Decay (ok this is cheating but really I have more MAC but I prefer Urban Decay so it is = on my top 5  )

  	So close but not quit TheBalm, Chanel (non-us version), Shiseido, Youngblood, PUPA, Lise Watier, Benefits, Bobby Brown (in a year who know where you will be)


----------



## kayleeangel (Aug 5, 2013)

*The Best Makeup Brands are*

The best makeup brands are..... Maybeline, Mac, Rocket Love, Cover Girl.


----------



## calicandee (Aug 6, 2013)

Nars
  	Bobbi Brown
  	Urban Decay
  	Laura Mercier
  	Tarte

  	Some of my faves

  	Nars-foundation, eyeshadow, blush
  	Bobbi Brown-makeup brushes, blush, foundation, gel eyeliner, lipstick, shimmer brick 
  	Urban Decay-eyeshadow, foundation, new lipsticks, eyeliner
  	Laura Mercier-foundation, eyeshadow palettes, powders, gel eyeliner, cake liner, 
  	Tarte-foundation, blush, palettes, lipstick


----------

